# The Surefire M3T



## whitedoom34 (Nov 14, 2008)

What do you guys think of this light? Ever since I saw the surefire website for the first time, I have wanted this light. How does it compare to modern LED's? Im just looking for some opinions


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 14, 2008)

Did you try the CPF search function, or google, cpf only at the top of every CPF page? Should get some hits if you enter M3T.

Bill


----------



## carrot (Nov 15, 2008)

It's great. I would say it holds up surprisingly well compared to LEDs as far as throw. It is a little long in the tooth but it is still quite good and I love mine. Even if you get tired of the incan there are modders who sell LED tower modules to replace the bulb.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Nov 15, 2008)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Did you try the CPF search function, or google, cpf only at the top of every CPF page? Should get some hits if you enter M3T.
> 
> Bill


+1

You're more likely to get feedback if you tailor the question to be more specific. If you're just looking for opinions/reviews on a light, try searching "M3T review". Here's what I found by doing that very thing:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/41877

Just a tip, questions that have been asked many times before tend to get fewer responses when they're asked again. :huh:



As far as my opinion of the M3T, I agree that it's definitely one of my favorites for appearance alone. The slender body mated to the big head appeals to me a great deal. You've just got to determine what you're looking to use it for. The M3T is designed for more throw than the M3.


----------



## cl0123 (Nov 15, 2008)

In my opinion, the M3 happens to be my own very favorite light in terms of ergonomics. The M3T is a bit too top-heavy to my taste, but then the turbohead does produce a more powerful beam with plenty necessary and useful spill.

With Aloha, 

Clarence


----------



## jumpstat (Nov 15, 2008)

Great model. A good choice, many options for upgrade. However IMO the M3 is nicer to hold and use in this format. The MN11 beam pattern is very bright although the short runtime on primaries.


----------



## the fuzz (Nov 15, 2008)

Once i bought this, my torch hunting days were over. I
I had the M3 but i bought and use turbo head. I use the turbo head 99.9% of the times

This torch is my holy grail.

Ive never looked back.

Make sure you grab the HO m3t bulbs, they absolutely slaughter the quality of the SF bulbs , with much high Lumens and hotspot.

cheers and good luck


----------



## whitedoom34 (Nov 16, 2008)

Thank you guys for all your suggestions.
Id like to mention that the turbohead variety is what im after.
It seems like a very well loved light. 

The fuzz: Why not the EO M3T bulb? Is it because it is not entirely safe to run on 2x17500s?


----------



## Monkiee (Nov 16, 2008)

I've got a question, In the older plain m3t bezels with the plastic retaining ring, will the ring melt from extended use from excessive heat buildup from extended use? :thinking:

Will the older plastic ring be a problem in the future and can i purchase a metal ring from Surefire?

Sorry for the questions thanks in advance.


----------



## signal 13 (Nov 18, 2008)

whitedoom34 said:


> Thank you guys for all your suggestions.
> Id like to mention that the turbohead variety is what im after.
> It seems like a very well loved light.
> 
> The fuzz: Why not the EO M3T bulb? Is it because it is not entirely safe to run on 2x17500s?


 
I haven't seen anything on here that suggests unsafe usage of the EO-M3T... It probably just hasn't been suggested due to the short 20 min runtime... 

I am in the process of having a M3T body bored out to fit 18500s and I will be running the EO-M3T with it for longer runtime.


----------



## mdocod (Nov 18, 2008)

EO-M3T is in the same ballpark as the MN16 as far as power consumption goes and should not be used with 2x17500s. The HO-M3T is a great lamp from everything I have heard. 

IMO, the M3T jumps out at me as being the perfect host for a super sleeper mod: Using 3 IMR16340 cells from AW you can run the up and coming LumensFactory IMR-M6 lamp, which is designed for use on 3 of these cells, rated 1000 bulb lumen, or an FM Bi-Pin to MN socket with a WA1185.... Runtime on either setup would be pretty short (like 7-8 minutes I'm guessing). Would be a fun 7-8 minutes though. 

Eric


----------



## electromage (Nov 18, 2008)

Where is the retaining ring? I have an M3, and mine doesn't seem to have one. Is it very close to the bulb?

I wouldn't think SF would overlook something so obvious. I know the M3 can melt plastic, but I think most of the energy is reflected away (IR included). I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 18, 2008)

electromage said:


> Where is the retaining ring? I have an M3, and mine doesn't seem to have one. Is it very close to the bulb?
> 
> I wouldn't think SF would overlook something so obvious. I know the M3 can melt plastic, but I think most of the energy is reflected away (IR included). I wouldn't worry about it.



The retaining ring is on the outside of the window (some call it lens). On glass window (lens) models the retaining ring screws down to hold it in place.

Bill


----------



## electromage (Nov 18, 2008)

Bullzeyebill said:


> The retaining ring is on the outside of the window (some call it lens). On glass window (lens) models the retaining ring screws down to hold it in place.
> 
> Bill



Oh, I see. I have a CB, so no plastic ring.


----------



## signal 13 (Nov 24, 2008)

mdocod said:


> EO-M3T is in the same ballpark as the MN16 as far as power consumption goes and should not be used with 2x17500s.


 
Can you explain why 2 x 17500s should not be used on the EO-M3T? Is it just too hard on the cells?

Is the EO-M3T good to go on 2x AW 18500s?


----------



## mdocod (Nov 24, 2008)

Maximum safe discharge for most lithium cobalt cells is 2C, which means 30 minutes is the shortest discharge time allowable within spec.

The EO-M3T is rated ~2.4A, the MN16 runs ~2.65A on li-ion cells. A 17500 cell will deliver ~1AH into this load range. If the actual capacity into the load in question, divided by the load, equals less than 0.5, then the resulting configuration would be over the 2C discharge limit. The theoretical runtime on a 2x17500>EO-M3T configuration would be ~25 minutes or less.

Truth is, the 17500s probably would light up a EO-M3T without any noticeable problems, the problems wouldn't really show up until you cycled the cells a few dozen times at this load, at which point they could theoretically become less stable, more prone to fire/explosion while charging, reduced capacity, premature effects of aging, etc etc etc.

18500s will probably deliver closer to 1.2-1.3AH of capacity into this load, so they can safely drive an EO-M3T, and be right on edge driving a MN16.


----------



## signal 13 (Nov 24, 2008)

mdocod said:


> Maximum safe discharge for most lithium cobalt cells is 2C, which means 30 minutes is the shortest discharge time allowable within spec.
> 
> The EO-M3T is rated ~2.4A, the MN16 runs ~2.65A on li-ion cells. A 17500 cell will deliver ~1AH into this load range. If the actual capacity into the load in question, divided by the load, equals less than 0.5, then the resulting configuration would be over the 2C discharge limit. The theoretical runtime on a 2x17500>EO-M3T configuration would be ~25 minutes or less.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the info!


----------

